# Red Star Pullets?



## lizziebeth66 (Jun 30, 2015)

I bought these from a hatchery and was told they were red star, but a few of them look completely different so I was wondering if they were all red star pullets.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

They look like they could be.What hatchery did you get them from?


----------



## lizziebeth66 (Jun 30, 2015)

Georgia Mad Hatcher, He really seemed like he knew what he was doing. And it was a very nice place. It just seems like they are really different in coloring. I am new to this, so I didn't know what a red star pullet should look like at this age. Having a hard time finding pictures.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Some are more red, some are more golden. They'll look basically the same as adults, some will just have a richer red colour where others will be a dull orangey


----------



## WhitecatFarm (Oct 10, 2014)

They do not look like red stars to me. Pullets are usually reddish while cockerels are white or light yellow. I have never seen the dark flecks on red stars.


----------



## WhitecatFarm (Oct 10, 2014)

Red star chicks


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

WhitecatFarm said:


> They do not look like red stars to me. Pullets are usually reddish while cockerels are white or light yellow. I have never seen the dark flecks on red stars.


In the video they are day old and you're not seeing the color developing on the wings.Also since they're from a different hatchery they could a different parent stock.
here's some pics of Townline's red cross.Pics 1 and 2 are at 2 days the others pics are at day 9,last one is at 17 weeks.Their site says they are from a RIR male and a Columbian female.


----------



## WhitecatFarm (Oct 10, 2014)

OK, the Columbian is where the dark feathers come from. Most red star pullets I have seen are solid red with white patches. Roos being all white. The most common cross is a Rhode Island Red rooster with a Rhode Island White hen.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Georgia Mad Hatchery says theirs are a RIR and white rock cross.Their golden buffs are RIR and RIW.


----------

